# Please critque potential purchase



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He looks thin. I'd ask for a picture of a side view so you can see his topline. 

Front legs do not look good.

Nice coloring.

So he had 60 days of training as a 3 year old but is now 6. What was done with him the last three years?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

umm sorry but i dont like him to to much then again these arent great pictures. he does looks kinda thin.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

:shock: Ok honestly... you need to get this guy. He is BEAUTIFUL. I adore his colouring. What a little cutie.
Then again, you can't just buy a horse cuz he's cute. But whatever. He's adorable. get him!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

He needs a few pounds, not a whole lot. There is something definitley going on with his front legs that I do not like. He is toe in like you said. in the top pic maybe a little cow hocked, but I think it is the pic. I love the top hat overo, then again I am a sucker for odd colors! I would go look at him, I think he is worth buying if the price is not to high on him. He definitely is flashy. The only thing i really do not like is his front legs, there is something that just looks funny to me. it could be the pic again though.

He also looks like a reverse skunk. He is colored down his back and white on his sides, that is just great!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Never buy for color!

He's definitely got some issues that you want to get checked out before you get too serious.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd say go see him, couldn't hurt, but don't get wrapped up in his coloring! Conformation and personality trump coloring any day. 

He's definitley cute but really I can't get a good idea of his conformation from those pictures, we'd need better ones I think to tell you better. :]

Good luck!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Solon said:


> He looks thin. I'd ask for a picture of a side view so you can see his topline.
> 
> Front legs do not look good.
> 
> ...


I agree...his front legs do NOT look good at all. 
For a 6 year old with 60 days of training I"d like to see a little more accepting of the bit and not have his head that high up in the air.

I'd agree to get a better side-shot of him...one that will show comformation and stuff like that


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to clear myself up from earlier, I do not want you to look at him because he is flashy, I want you to go look because you think he has potential for what you want him for and to make sure his confirmation is going to work for you. My post earlier kinda sounded like I based it on color!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First, as said what have been done with him for last 3 years? And also how much they ask for him?

Coloring is very nice. He doesn't look skinny to me - he's "delicately" built (if it's a right word...  I mean he has thinner bones and light build actually like my paint has who has lots of tb in her). However I too don't like much his front feet. MAY BE it's just the bad moment for taking a pic, may be it's his conformation, but it looks like very clumsy stand.


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

I think he's very cute! I don't think he'd be suited for a more strenuous sport like jumping, endurance or speed events though with those front legs. What do you want to do with him? I don't like how slender he is but that's a personal preference, lol. I say go see him and get more info. What do you have to lose but some gas money and an afternoon?

I think especially if he's sweet natured that he'd make an awesome project horse for someone with the experience to train/retrain him. 

And seriously, his color is gorgeous which would only increase his resale value especially if he'd make a kid horse. 

Good luck and don't forget to let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmm...I like him, he is very pretty.  now the down sides,  I would really want to know what he as been doing the last 3 years. If he has just been a pasture ornament you may end up with more problems than you have with vega. I am not a fan of his legs. The man standing in the picture is a fairly...oh...lets say meaty guy and the horse looks narrow...not thin per say, but narrow chest. And it may be the picture but the 2nd photo makes the horses back look hollow to me. Then there is something in the horse's body language that is hitting me funny. Almost like he hasn't been worked in a while and he's "eyeballing" the handler's...I dunno, I may be imagining it because I want you to have the perfect horse. I would say that if you have the time He is definately worth looking at. Be careful and try to read between the lines of what the owner is saying about him. Take your time even if you are wanting to go ahead and buy him give yourself some breathing room...maybe wait a week and see what you think. Good luck D...he is very pretty...You'd look hot! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Surely these aren't current pictures? He looks very young and unfinished in most of these. I have a feeling he is just standing funky in that front leg picture...though I would definitely check in person. I don't know why anyone would post a shot like that in a sales ad.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

IMO if Vega was too much for you im wondering what about him. Hes only 6. just thought id put it out there that he may act up too.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know that Vega is too much for me, but i believe it's mainly because she's very dominant and I just don't know what to do. If i try to do anything with her on the ground, i'm in danger of getting kicked.

Gem (even though he's older) is a breeze to work with on the ground as he isn't dominant.

I appreciate all the critiques.

I think i'm just going to be doing trail riding, nothing fancy, no jumping, just the leisure trail rides.

He isn't priced high at all, so that's why i'm considering him. And I could always send him off to get trained if i felt i had to.

I'm not concerned about his front feet... Vega toes in and she's fine... and I'm not looking for a perfect horse, conformation wise.

I'm not going to buy him just because i love his color, i'm going to buy him if we click and if I feel he'd be a great horse for me. I just thought his color was really cool (never seen anything like that before)

If and WHEN I go out, i'll take pictures of him, better conformation pictures.

I'm not sure if these are current pictures. I think the ones she sent me of him being ridden are, and the rest is when he's younger? I'm really not sure.

I'll let everyone know what i decide.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Best of luck, Darylann! He's a cutie, just make sure that you test him out thoroughly.... if he only has 30 days on him, he's not going to have all that much training..
Anyways, you know what you're looking for  Let us know what happens!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Appy~ I like your post. I was going to tell you to go look at him if that is what you wanted to look at. Yes so he is not totally 100% best in show as far as comformation goes & other aspects but if the horse clicks with you & you feel it will be sutible for what you want the horse for then so be it. Do I think MY horse is the best in show ~ heck no~ my horse is a rescue horse & has some minor issues with her body & composition but do I hid her in shame? NOPE. If it weren't for people who are willing to give these horses who aren't 100% perfect a chance they would end up as clue. How's the old saying go? Don't just judge the book by the cover. Is it important to be aware of these flaws ~ yes of course ~ but don't let it totally discourage you if its what you want to look for. 

Best of luck!


----------

